# Starting a new RSF group in the Crawley area



## Ticktockmy (13 Jan 2018)

Over the last few months, we have been trying to establish a new group of the Rough Stuff Fellowship in North Sussex, Crawley and Gatwick area. This Tuesday 16th January we have a "Plan your own Route" ride to the Lunch time Meeeting. This will be The Dolphin Inn, The Street, Betchworth, Surrey, RH3 7DW. Arrival time from 12:15pm onwards.. full details are on the RSF website on the Event page. https://www.rsf.org.uk/.
So if you enjoy getting muddy and getting offroad, at a steady pace it can be fun. PM me for any queries.

I plan to start my ride from the Blu-Moon Cafe10 Beare Green Ct, Beare Green, Dorking RH5 4SL around about 11am if anyone cares to join us from there. Holmwood Rail Station is a few hundred yards away from the Café.


----------



## Ticktockmy (13 Jan 2018)

The headline should be CRAWLEY...Silly me


----------

